# Mosquito Lake camping and cabins!!!



## always fighting (Feb 2, 2013)

If anybody is looking for a great campground with cabin rentals on Mosquito lake check out Jans campground. Go across the causeway and make a right at Montys (spelling??). Very nice place, great rates and great people. She rents camping spots and also rents really nice cabins for $100 bucks a night. If you stay 4 nights you get the 5th one free. Phone # is 330-638-2917.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

It is a nice place. Our fishing group, the Ohio Chapter of the NAFC is holding a camp out there this weekend.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

always fighting said:


> If anybody is looking for a great campground with cabin rentals on Mosquito lake check out Jans campground. Go across the causeway and make a right at Montys (spelling??). Very nice place, great rates and great people. She rents camping spots and also rents really nice cabins for $100 bucks a night. If you stay 4 nights you get the 5th one free. Phone # is 330-638-2917.


Is that on Pikey Bay? Or is it a new place?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

always fighting said:


> If anybody is looking for a great campground with cabin rentals on Mosquito lake check out Jans campground. Go across the causeway and make a right at Montys (spelling??). Very nice place, great rates and great people. She rents camping spots and also rents really nice cabins for $100 bucks a night. If you stay 4 nights you get the 5th one free. Phone # is 330-638-2917.


Staying here this weekend for 2 nights. We usually camp but thought we'd give this a try.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Lawman60 said:


> Is that on Pikey Bay? Or is it a new place?


Just before Pikie Bay. Was very nice, clean, and affordable! Everything furnished in cabins, including gas grill and firewood. All we had to do was show up. I'll be back. Hope this place stays a secret!


----------

